# DOS programs in XP development software



## jmm123 (Apr 5, 2004)

Many years ago I purchased a valuable ($30,000) DOS program compiled in Fortran 77 that will no longer work in XP or 2000 SP4. Is there any development package written for XP from which I can run this software? I do not want to spend a whole lot more money in puchasing the Windows version when the existing software does the job ( and I cannot get the source code from the original developer).


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

You might try DosBox - designed to run DOS games under XP.
Have you tried compatibility mode under XP?


----------



## jmm123 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have not tried DOSBox. As you can imagine the application is related to business but I agree DOSBox is worth a try. 

I have tried XP compatibility but with no success. Hence my thought that it might possibly work as a DOS programme embedded within a development tool.


----------



## imnprsd (Sep 25, 2005)

Maybe you can make a few changes to your registery files and try running your program.

See MS help page on this subject:

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...n-us;890067#kb1

===== SYMPTOMS =====

You try to run a MS-DOS-based program on a computer that is running one of the following operating systems:  Microsoft Windows Server 2003 
 Microsoft Windows XP with Service Pack 1 (SP1) 
 Microsoft Windows XP with Service Pack 2 (SP2) 
 Microsoft Windows 2000 with Service Pack 3 (SP3) 
 Microsoft Windows 2000 with Service Pack 4 (SP4) 
However, the program does not run as expected.

For more information see: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;890067#kb1
Windows XP with SP1 or with SP2

To do this, follow these steps: 1. Click Start, click Run, type regedit, and then click OK. 
2. Locate and then right-click the following registry subkey: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WOW 
3. Right-click WOW, point to New, and then click Key. 
4. Type CmdLine, and then press ENTER to name the new subkey. 
5. Right-click CmdLine, point to New, and then click DWORD Value. 
6. Type NoSpace, and then press ENTER to name the new value. 
7. Right-click NoSpace, and then click Modify. 
8. In the Value data box, type 1, and then click OK. 
9. Quit Registry Editor.


----------



## jmm123 (Apr 5, 2004)

Having tried to run the software in DOSBox there remains a problem in that there seems to a problem in replicating the pathing and append commands. How many of the MSDOS commands does DOSBox use and how can I get the correct pathing for files to the various directories that the software needs to access?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

The Path statement is still there in XP and you can modify at a command prompt or with a batch file.
I would imagine it supports most of the Dos commands. I don't have it installed so I cannot try.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Having a "$30,000" DOS program and you just don't want to have a cheap used $100 DOS PC running it?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Why not run it in VMware?
http://www.vmware.com/download/

Quote from VMware site:
DOS Installation Notes 
You can install MS-DOS 6.22 inside a virtual machine using the Microsoft full-version MS-DOS installation disks. If you have the upgrade disks, you must install an earlier version of DOS before you upgrade. To start installing MS-DOS 6.22, put the first disk in the floppy drive used by your virtual machine, power on the virtual machine and follow the instructions on the screen.

After you install DOS, VMware recommends that you install a CPU idle program within the virtual machine. Most versions of DOS do not idle the CPU when they are idle. Therefore, when you are running DOS in a virtual machine, the virtual machine takes up CPU time on the host even when DOS is idle. VMware products rely on the guest operating system to use the Halt instruction or advanced power management to deschedule the virtual machine when it is idle.

We have tested a program called DOSIDLE.EXE and have found it works successfully with VMware Workstation, VMware ACE and GSX Server. It can be downloaded from www.vmware.com/software/dosidle210.zip.

Follow the instructions provided with the DOSIDLE.EXE program. But be aware of the -cpu option, which causes the idle program to access the CPU at a low level in order to optimize performance. There is a good chance that this will not work with some CPUs under VMware products. VMware suggests that you not use it.


----------



## jmm123 (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice thought but I really wanted to take the output of the software directly into fast XP software for onward processing and distribution via a network. I am currently running the software on standalone W98SE platform but cannot network due to incompatible virus checking software.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

jmm123 said:


> Nice thought but I really wanted to take the output of the software directly into fast XP software for onward processing and distribution via a network. I am currently running the software on standalone W98SE platform but cannot network due to incompatible virus checking software.


VMWare would permit this, though not without a bit of work. With VMWare you can specify a shared folder, that is managed by VMWare and that is available to both the host and the client file system. This provides one way to transfer files from the VMWare client to the host OS. Another way (the way I usually use) is to set up networking in VMWare and just have the host and client(s) communicate via SMB. You could set up DOS to do networking; I know it can be done though I have never done it.

But you were specific that you have a program written in Fortran 77. Did your $30K get you the source? You could try recompiling it for XP. Actually, if you really need it and you have the source, I'll do it for you. For a fee, of course.


----------

